# Feeding every other day.



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone feed every other day? I feed once daily and am thinking about cutting back to once every other day. I'm thinking the fish always act hungry when they see me, but as long as I keep an eye on weight and make sure they have good fat reserves, every other day should suffice right ? Let me know what you think - N


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

every other day should be fine and will probably increase water quality.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

It would depend on the fish in a way but you should be fine, I feed once a day a week and skip wensday and either sat or sun, what all do you have?


----------



## mkstangbanger (Aug 8, 2012)

I feed every other day & the fish dont seem to mind. My current setup has been going like this for 2 years now & no problems.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It depends on the fish and their age. I see no problem if they are all adults, and for tetras and cichlids it would generally work. For livebearers, especially if you want the young to develop properly, you must feed daily.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I generally feed every other day sometimes I will go 3 or 4 days between. Majority of mine are wild caught and the way I see it is they are not gut loaded in the wild and would occasionally have gaps between feeding anyway, I watch them and make sure they are looking good and healthy.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Every other day should be fine. I sometimes skip two or three days. If I go away for 3 or 4 days I find it safer to not feed rather than have someone else do it or use a auto feeder.


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

I feed every day


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok good deal. They're 3-4 years old so they have a good foundation under them. I'll probably aim for every other day, and toss them a treat occasionally on an "off day". I'll keep an eye on weight, and as a little side project post back if I see anything noticable with the nitrates. Thank you everyone - N


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Nereus7 said:


> Anyone feed every other day? I feed once daily and am thinking about cutting back to once every other day. I'm thinking the fish always act hungry when they see me, but as long as I keep an eye on weight and make sure they have good fat reserves, every other day should suffice right ? Let me know what you think - N


Hello Nereus...

Fish are the greatest actors out there! Any time there's a movement around my tanks, the fish swim directly to the surface thinking it's time to eat.

I feed a variety of dry, flakes and frozen food two to three times a week, just what the fish will eat in a minute or two and drop some wafers and pellets for the bottom guys. If you have fry you want to keep, then feed a little more often. Fish can easily go a couple of weeks without food and if you have plants in the tank, they clean them of any loose pieces or algae, so they'll always have something to eat.

In nature, fish are lucky to eat once a week, so we shouldn't second guess nature and feed too often. Fish will get fat just like people do if they eat too often.

Feed a little and the fish will always be foraging and clean up any leftovers, so you have a clean tank all the time.

B


----------

